# Newbie From Washington State



## PacNorWest (May 31, 2009)

Hello All

We are new owners of a 2007 OB 28RSDS and new to this site. My wife and I have 5 children, age 13 to 5 mths. We've been camping with our 11' slide-in pickup camper (with a tent for the older two) but since the new addition 5 mths ago, we no longer fit the whole family in the truck. So we decided to go down the tavel trailer road and the OB 28RSDS looked like it would fit us. We have a boat and like to take it with us to a lot of the places we camp so I was already ok with the having to take two TV's whenever we wanted to take the boat, and the truck would be towing the trailer on those trips, but on the trips were we weren't taking the boat, I was planning on towing the trailer with the 2008 Suburban 1500. Well, I finally got the break controller installed in the suburban this last weekend and got it hooked up to the trailer and took it for a test drive. So this weekend we are going to be upgrading the Suburban to either a Excursion or a 2500 Suburban.

I spent some time browsing the Mods forum, I see that I have lots of projects ahead to work on.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome! What part of WA state are you in? Good choice in the upgrading of your Suburban, a 28RSDS is a little heavy for the 1/2 ton. You will be a lot happier and more importantly, safer on those trips!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers. Lots of good info can be found here. Congrats on your new TT!


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome and it's great to see another PNW Outbacker


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the upgrade and enjoy !









Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and Welcome! Yes, what part of Wa State are you from? We are in Kennewick


----------



## PacNorWest (May 31, 2009)

I live in Richland and I'm on the West Side a lot for work.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

*Welcome to Outbackers!!! Congrats on your new Outback!!!*









Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there, glad you found us. Which of our PNW gatherings will you be attending? We would love to meet you and yours. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard, now we have three of us from the Tri-Cities! Woohoo finally have some more rally pull!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations!

You are going to love your OB!

Happy Camping


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!

Enjoy !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Welcome aboard, now we have three of us from the Tri-Cities! Woohoo finally have some more rally pull!


You have all the PULL you can ever want.

Just free free to PULL your trailer (I know you have a MH..but go with me on this) on over to Oregon for a Rally anytime!!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome and congrats on the new tt.

Our kids love the Outback, our 13 month old had her first trip at 3 months. You would be amazed at all the baby stuff you can squeeze in an Outback!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cabullydogs said:


> Welcome and congrats on the new tt.
> 
> Our kids love the Outback, our 13 month old had her first trip at 3 months. You would be amazed at all the baby stuff you can squeeze in an Outback!


LOL...with a 32BHDSLE, I don't think you really had to squeeze anything in there...that thing is BIG.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Welcome aboard, now we have three of us from the Tri-Cities! Woohoo finally have some more rally pull!


Yippee! we are starting our own Outbackerland!








Would love to meet you when you have time, feel free to contact us and we'll put you throught initiation. Just kidding! But really would love to meet you


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!
Great to have another Washington member on board.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome from a former WA stater









New Outback... New tow vehicle... Seems to go hand in hand sometimes.
PS: Watch those PNW folks out there, they know how to have a bit of fun. Just don't book a site next to Oregon_Camper. You'll never get any sleep


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Right on! A New Northwesterner!


----------

